# What would you bring to a 4 day show?



## TWHforever (Nov 9, 2012)

First off, do you show english, western or both? I'll show you a sample list of what I bring to a 2 or more day show. 
I like to bring feed pre measured in brown paper bags and put them in a plastic container so they don't get wet. Mark each one with what day it is and if it's AM or PM feed. It will help you keep track of how many you have. Also bring an extra just in case. Bring at least 2 bucket, one for feed and one or two for water. I also prefer to bring a hay bag if I don't know what the ground is like. Bring enough hay for one day longer than you will be there too.
My current English list includes helmet, hairnet, shirt (and collar), jacket, belt, breeches, socks, and boots (with spurs) for me. For my tack I make sure to have my bridle and bit, saddle, leathers and stirrups, saddle pad, and girth. It may be a good idea to bring an extra set of reins too.
For western, I include my hat, jacket, jeans/pants, chaps, boots, and spurs. My tack includes saddle, saddle pads, girth, and bridle and bit. 
Showmanship halter, fake tail, and outfit for me and are always included. 
Bring what you would use for regular grooming plus show sheen and hoof polish. Bring extra band and yarn if you plan on banding and/or braiding. 
Lastly, don't forget to have fun. Try not to stress out too much and good luck!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Thanks! I am English.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I like what TWHforever said but I am going to add a few things.
Feed- separated into zip lock bags. Bring a couple extras.
Buckets- enough for feed and water plus an extra for carrying water to the stall.
Hay- Bring a LOT! Bring whatever your horse would usually eat, plus another bale. When your horse can't get out of the stall much you are going to want to keep him occupied. 
Muck bucket or wheel barrel, stall fork and shovel. Plus 5-6 bags of shavings. (3 or 4 to start and 2 to add later if needed)
First aid kit- one for you and one for the horse.
Any blankets, sheets, hoods and leg wraps you might need to keep your horse clean and comfortable in the stall.
Tack- saddle, saddle pads(1 for practice, 1 for show) 2 sets boots or wraps, 2 girths, 2 sets of leathers and irons, 2 bridles. The reason I say to bring 2 of those things is because they always chose the worst times to break. 
Show clothes- coat, 2 shirts, 2 pairs of breeches, tall boots and 2 helmets(1 for practice, 1 for show) Again, 2 of some things incase of stains or other misfortunes. 
Don't forget the small stuff like your belt, hair nets, spurs, crops, ect. 
Grooming supplies- a clean set of brushes, braiding kit, show sheen or whatever spray you use, hoof polish, hair spray(for you and the horse if needed) 
extra halter and lead rope

Things you might need for yourself-
snacks and bottled water
4 changes of clothes (with extra undergarments)
toiletries (toothbrush,hairbrush,ect.)
Hairspray! lol
bobby pins
cell phone charger

That is all I can think of, maybe someone else can add on a few more things. I see it this way, If you bring extras, you won't need them. But if you don't bring them, you will wish you had. Some times it's just better to be safe than sorry. 

Good luck at your first big show and have fun!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love Lexington! Are you staying in the campground or are you getting a hotel? There are two hotels that are really close to the grounds, I would suggest staying at one of them for convenience sake if you are not camping. 

The shower facilities there are attached to the smaller indoor show ring (probably the one you will show in) unless they booked the colliseum...

The facilities are nice enough but I'm planning to stay at a hotel next time I show there just because I want the indoor swimming pool.

You can buy pine shavings there and they aren't really high in cost. (you will need a muck bucket and a pitch fork) I usually bring my golf cart when I go but you can rent one there. At least bring a bicycle (preferably one w/ a basket) to get around. The place is huge.

You'll need your feed and your water and feed tubs. You'll also want to bring a hose if you have one handy. I think they have hoses in the wash racks but not on the aisles...

I would bring a couple sheets for your horse, incase one gets ripped or dirty. Bring a sleazy or two to keep him clean.

Bring your shampoo and all your grooming supplies. Bring an extra halter and a lungeline.

Bring your tack, if you have 2 show saddle pads, I'd bring them both in case one gets dirty. bring your boot polish and your saddle soap.

I usually bring at least 2 changes of clothes per day because sometimes we want to go out to eat. The concession stand is expensive. There is a tack store in the colliseum that I would assume is open. 

Hope that helps...

bring a camera!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I love Lexington! Are you staying in the campground or are you getting a hotel? There are two hotels that are really close to the grounds, I would suggest staying at one of them for convenience sake if you are not camping.
> 
> The shower facilities there are attached to the smaller indoor show ring (probably the one you will show in) unless they booked the colliseum...
> 
> ...


they booked the ENTIRE place! all of the barns, arenas, everything! soo exited! we are staying at the grounds. I can't stand to not be able to check on my guy. cool.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would check to see if the stall are concrete and if they have mats. I would bring mats if they didn't have them.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I've shown there, LOVE that place! I was there for the 6 day VQHA Spring show in April. ALL the stalls are the same, concrete walls with dirt floors, and the sliding doors to the stalls are wire mesh, so the front is very "open". Whatever you do, be careful with which stall you choose for a tack stall. These barns are very open, birds like to nest in there and poop all over your stuff.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

FaceTheMusic said:


> Feed- separated into zip lock bags. Bring a couple extras.


 Grain will spoil in zip lock bags because it can't breathe. Always separate it into paper bags.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Grain will spoil in zip lock bags because it can't breathe. Always separate it into paper bags.


Huh, learn something new everyday... I guess my old BO didn't know that either because that's how they always did our feed for traveling.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't show, but I've packed for many, many trail riding trips, and (used to) do close by and National CW Events.
Bring a duplicate of EVERYTHING. That means if you have an extra saddle and bridle and show pad, bring it. It's a Murphy's Law that stuff will break when you least expect it, and that can shatter your confidence in the ring to have to "jury rig" your equipment right before you enter the ring. 'O'
Extra clean clothes and gloves don't take up much space. If you have any extra gym bags there are great to pack in. You can leave the extras packed up for the next show, if you don't need to use them in a class.
ALWAYS pack extra hay and grain/supplements/meds/wraps or shipping boots, etc. We had BOTH our alternator and regulator go out on the way home one Sunday, and we were stuck parked at a garage that didn't open until Monday morning. I had NO extra hay, for 4 horses, and was lucky that it was a little town, and I could graze my horses in the adjacent, empty lot. I would pack enough extra food for 2 days, if I were you.
I used to have an extra, small garbage can for grain for my trips. I like the idea of prepackaging each day's feed. If you store it in a can in your tack room of your trailer, and it spills, it's easy to recover it at the bottom of the can, instead of on the ground.
Good luck at your show, and take lots of pictures to share with us. =D


----------

